# Viel Spass für wenig Geld



## Merlinbuster (24 Apr. 2008)

Viel Spaß für wenig Geld hatten wir heut! Wir sind zum Einkaufcenter mit der goilen überdachten und beheizten Überführung gepilgert. Von dort hat man einen klasse Ausblick auf den Parkplatz. Nachdem wir uns mit reichlich Bier und Chips eingedeckt hatten ging es los. Einer ging zum Parkplatz und kritzelte etwas auf eine rausgerissene Notizbuchseite. Diese Seite flux hinter den Scheibenwischer eines möglichst neuen Autos geklemmt und zurück zu unserem Aussichtspunkt . Ein wenig warten und sich dann den Arsch weglachen wenn der stolze Besitzer zu seiner Karre zurückkam und den Zettel entdeckte. Die meisten rannten drei bis neun mal auf allen vieren um die Karre und hämmerten dabei wie wild auf ihre Handytasten ein.
Ach ja auf dem Zettel stand
Ich habe leider ihr Auto verkratzt und komme für den Schaden auf!
Und eine frei erfundene Handynummer Zb. 0173/5552369


----------



## Muli (24 Apr. 2008)

Das ist gemein! Aber auch ich wäre sicher der auf allen vieren gewesen


----------



## maierchen (24 Apr. 2008)

Dann schmeiß ich den Zettel das nächste mal einfach weg!
:thx:


----------



## Tokko (24 Apr. 2008)

Werde ich bestimmt mal auf unseren Firmenparkplatz ausprobieren....

:thx: für die Idee.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------

